# Pouch Ties



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Hey everyone just wondering roughly how tight I should tie my pouch ties. I use a little strip of TBG and use the wrap and tuck method. I use a little portable band jig I brought from eBay for around $15 and it seems to work well. I just can't figure out the right tightness of my ties to help longer prevent breaks.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

I used to use strips of elastic and never got more than 100 shots no matter how loose, or tight. Now I use cotton string and never have a band tear. No matter how extreme of a taper. I shoot tapered flats over 1000 shots with no tearing now. I just replace my bands when the elastic performance drops off.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Island made said:


> I used to use strips of elastic and never got more than 100 shots no matter how loose, or tight. Now I use cotton string and never have a band tear. No matter how extreme of a taper. I shoot tapered flats over 1000 shots with no tearing now. I just replace my bands when the elastic performance drops off.


Could u send a pic of the cotton string you use mate that sounds great!


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

I was using cotton string (constrictor knot) with excellent results. I recently switched to artificial sinew and have a spool of 1mm waxed thread on the way to me. So far the sinew is working perfectly and no tears yet.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

StringSlap said:


> I was using cotton string (constrictor knot) with excellent results. I recently switched to artificial sinew and have a spool of 1mm waxed thread on the way to me. So far the sinew is working perfectly and no tears yet.


Ok awesome! I'll switch to cotton string I have some right here If this is the right one haha I think it is...


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I tighten my constrictor knots pretty tight and never have issues with premature band wear. I use cotton utility twine from Walmart


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

raventree78 said:


> I tighten my constrictor knots pretty tight and never have issues with premature band wear. I use cotton utility twine from Walmart


Cheers mate!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Here's the twine I use. Just butchers twine from the grocery store. I just do two over hand knots. Never had one slip,


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Island made said:


> Here's the twine I use. Just butchers twine from the grocery store. I just do two over hand knots. Never had one slip, 9C0BFBD0-307E-4E0E-AC61-5D0BD5CEB14D.jpeg


Thanks mate!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Yep. Cotton butchers twine with a constrictor knot is time tested, light weight, fast, and cheap. 
If it doesn't ease your problem you may be pre stretching the band in the jig too much.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I agree with Joe, you might be pre stretching a bit too much.

I started using the chinese tying ribbon stuff for pouch ties and have been very happy with it.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> Yep. Cotton butchers twine with a constrictor knot is time tested, light weight, fast, and cheap.
> If it doesn't ease your problem you may be pre stretching the band in the jig too much.


No probs. I don't think I'm stretching it too much as it still has ability to stretch another 2-3cm but if the cotton doesn't resolve my problem I will make sure it has more give than that.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

SLINGDUDE said:


> I agree with Joe, you might be pre stretching a bit too much.
> 
> I started using the chinese tying ribbon stuff for pouch ties and have been very happy with it.


Cool cheers mate.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

One thing I will add is to make sure you tie the constrictor knot correctly, I thought I was at first but was tieing a millers knot which would slip and not hold. Once I got it right with the constrictor I have not had a knot slip, at least not yet


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

raventree78 said:


> One thing I will add is to make sure you tie the constrictor knot correctly, I thought I was at first but was tieing a millers knot which would slip and not hold. Once I got it right with the constrictor I have not had a knot slip, at least not yet


Ok cheers I know I am doing the constrictors knot correctly and I haven't had one slip and was shooting a lot today. My hope is that I will get more shots from my bandsets that is the goal.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I use most of the time a constrictor knot using 2mil waxed cotton jewelers twine and it is great .. has a good surface area for even holding and has never given up the ghost. I do put a dab of superglue on the ends to stop any fraying.

I've been using Chinese tying ribbon lately and so far that has been holding up well also.

wll


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

wll said:


> I use most of the time a constrictor knot using 2mil waxed cotton jewelers twine and it is great .. has a good surface area for even holding and has never given up the ghost. I do put a dab of superglue on the ends to stop any fraying.
> 
> I've been using Chinese tying ribbon lately and so far that has been holding up well also.
> 
> wll


Cheers mate.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wll said:


> I use most of the time a constrictor knot using 2mil waxed cotton jewelers twine and it is great .. has a good surface area for even holding and has never given up the ghost. I do put a dab of superglue on the ends to stop any fraying.
> 
> I've been using Chinese tying ribbon lately and so far that has been holding up well also.
> 
> wll


Lately I have been doing a lot of slingshot stuff and tying on pouches for this and for that. My Chinese tying jig has been working well and the elastic ribbon material has been working well too, but it is a bit of a pain, a constrictor knot and my 2mm waxed cotton string is much faster, and to tell ya the truth I have NEVER had tubes pull out or have trouble with it.

On the same train of thought, the butchers twine I used worked very well, was cheap and is very light........ So I started to use that again and no surprise to anyone here it works just great and is very clean looking using a constrictor knot. Got to tell ya, the constrictor knot is the best thing since sliced bread !!

I went shopping for butchers cotton twine and found a black and white butchers twine that will snaz up the tie a little so I bought some, it arrives on Monday, here is the link. https://www.amazon.com/Durable-Perfect-Gardening-Butchers-Wrapping/dp/B06XB6FJ7S/ref=sr_1_5?keywords=black+and+white+butchers+twine&qid=1578770513&sr=8-5

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Got my black and white cotton twine and it looks great. Here is a sample of the black and white next to a white sample of cotton twine. Both have constrictor knots and are wrapped around a 5/15" piece of aluminum.










wll


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

wll said:


> Got my black and white cotton twine and it looks great. Here is a sample of the black and white next to a white sample of cotton twine. Both have constrictor knots and are wrapped around a 5/15" piece of aluminum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a nice colour :thumbsup:


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here are a couple of pics of 3050 tubes using my new black and white cotton butchers twine ... looks great I think.



















wll


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Forget about cotton string. Buy this:

Click image for URL


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Ordo said:


> Forget about cotton string. Buy this:
> 
> Click image for URL
> 
> Band.jpg


Have lots of that, constrictor knot and cotton twine works great, but so does the ribbon ..... but I can tie the constrictor knot much faster

wll


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Leather sewing thread and constrictor knot for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Ordo said:


> Forget about cotton string. Buy this:
> 
> Click image for URL
> 
> Band.jpg


Whats wrong with cotton string its been used for a long time now.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

wll said:


> Here are a couple of pics of 3050 tubes using my new black and white cotton butchers twine ... looks great I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That does look good!


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Theraband blue or green cut 3mm wrap and tuck method works fine for me


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Some of you guys are so fast with your ties! I have been doing tube cuffs with 1636 GZK green tubes for the last while and it works great!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

It is pretty much whatever floats your boat. The waxed 2mm cotton twine I have used and still do works great with a constrictor knot. The bakers cotton twine in your color of choice or just white has worked for about as long as slingshots have been around.

The wrap and tuck with a piece of elastic is a standard of the industry for many folks. I have slings that I used the elastic ribbon and have had good luck with that also.

Bottom line is what works best for you and your style of attachment. With all the slings I play around with cotton waxed twine or bakers cotton twine and a constrictor knot are easy to tie and I have not had one fail in my many, many years of shooting.

wll


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

I used to use thin strips of rubber wrapped 10 times around the flat band extension passed through the pouch hole, with the strip maintained under almost maximum tension while wrapping, and subsequently passing ("tucking") the end of the strip under the previous strip loop and pulling it through - and cutting off any excess rubber strip material.

The Chinese rubber string is very cheap to purchase, and makes for very nice compact knots: the way I tie this using my homemade rig with clamps (see the forum "templates" section on how to make this) involves wrapping the rubber string ends 10 times around the flat band ends in opposite directions, and subsequently tying a regular knot. Once again, I keep the rubber string under almost maximum tension as I wrap it around the flat band ends on the pouch.

Both these methods have worked well for me, with no pouches and bands having loosened in any way.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Sure we've been using cotton string for years now, but I feel ribbon is easier on the bands and extend its life cause of its kind elasticity. Also super quick to tie.


----------



## HeathyCopie (Oct 4, 2016)

I used to tie my pouches to bands using flat band off-cuts or the elastic string stuff from china but band life was affected more compared to other ways I have tried.

I am now using the waxed whipping thread and the restrictor knot via a little tool i made.

I store my restrictor knots on the tube, slide the pouch into the tube and drag the knot over the pouch when I need them.. so far these last well for me..


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

HeathyCopie said:


> I used to tie my pouches to bands using flat band off-cuts or the elastic string stuff from china but band life was affected more compared to other ways I have tried.
> 
> I am now using the waxed whipping thread and the restrictor knot via a little tool i made.
> 
> I store my restrictor knots on the tube, slide the pouch into the tube and drag the knot over the pouch when I need them.. so far these last well for me..


Ready to go constrictor knots... Great idea!


----------



## 8rnw8 (Jan 5, 2020)

HeathyCopie said:


> I used to tie my pouches to bands using flat band off-cuts or the elastic string stuff from china but band life was affected more compared to other ways I have tried.
> 
> I am now using the waxed whipping thread and the restrictor knot via a little tool i made.
> 
> I store my restrictor knots on the tube, slide the pouch into the tube and drag the knot over the pouch when I need them.. so far these last well for me..


Thats a great idea! What's the diameter of the tube? Just trying to think of something I could use that would perform similarly.


----------



## HeathyCopie (Oct 4, 2016)

8rnw8 said:


> HeathyCopie said:
> 
> 
> > I used to tie my pouches to bands using flat band off-cuts or the elastic string stuff from china but band life was affected more compared to other ways I have tried.
> ...


It's a 10 mm tube. I used a bic Biro tube before this but the pouches I make are a little too tight for them.


----------



## 8rnw8 (Jan 5, 2020)

HeathyCopie said:


> 8rnw8 said:
> 
> 
> > HeathyCopie said:
> ...


Thanks! I'll have to see what I have around. Love the idea of tying a few in a row and having them ready to go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZS1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Hello All,

Another time tested method.

Take a strong piece of cotton string and tie an endless loop with the string , it should look like the letter "O" , make it fairly small.

Flatten the loop and pass it through the hole in the pouch , pass one end of the loop through the other forming a "cow hitch" at the pouch , this step must be done first.

Use another "cow hitch" to attach the band.

This method works well and is super quick for those emergency field repairs.

This method can also be used as a temporary repair on broken bands , and can also be used on some forks to attach the bands.

I usually have a small amount of ready prepared cotton string loops with me for this purpose.

Learned this method as a child when money was in short supply , thin cut rawhide loops will also work.

LOL.

Cheers.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

This is the way I tie my constrictor knots and then slip them over the pouch and elastic. This is extremely fast for me to do and I have never, ever had one slip or break. I use 2mm waxed cotton jewelers thread or cotton bakers twine. I do have Chinese ribbon also and that works, but a constrictor knot and cotton twine are very hard to beat !!






wll


----------

